# Philippine National ID - Republic Act No. 11055



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I thought this was addressed on one of our threads but I can't find it, but if you read the links it's a requirement for us Expats and probably won't be one until the end of 2022. 


Here's link to Republic Act No. 11055 https://www.officialgazette.gov.ph/2018/08/06/republic-act-no-11055/

Easier to read version of Republic Act No. 11055: https://www.lawphil.net/statutes/repacts/ra2018/ra_11055_2018.html

Section 10, Addresses alternative documents for resident Aliens so I guess that would include our ACR ID cards.


In a media interview last Oct. 1, PSA Assistant Secretary Rosalinda Bautista said all Filipinos, including resident aliens, can choose whether or not to apply for the national ID, explaining that it is voluntary. https://newsinfo.inquirer.net/10189...-bersales-philippine-statistics-authority-psa

Surgio Barbers (2nd district Rep) disagreed with the PSA, saying that RA 11055, which was enacted on Aug. 6, 2018, clearly provides that establishment of the PhilSys or a single identification system for all Filipino citizens and resident aliens.
He said through the Phil ID, one can transact business in all government and private agencies and offices since the national ID is considered proof of identity, (This is not voluntary, but mandatory. I am wondering why those from the Philippine Statistics Authority are saying that this is voluntary, this is not voluntary. This is mandatory wherein all Filipinos will have their so-called PhilSys ID). :confused2: https://mb.com.ph/2020/10/04/national-id-mandatory-barbers/


So if this becomes a requirement for Immigration check ins and renewals plus if you're a member of Phil Health then I guess we'll have to get one, the cost is supposed to be free if you qualify.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

I have no problem with a national ID requirement as long as every effort is made to ensure that everyone can get one easily and free of charge.

I would also hope that this would replace other government issued ID's like the driver license, ACR card and SRRV card. That way it would truly be a single source ID for all purposes. Otherwise it is one more piece of plastic to carry around.


I also note that resident aliens can return to the Philippines but SRRV holders cannot. Therefore I do not require one of these cards because by government definition I am not a resident alien or I could leave and return.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Manitoba said:


> I have no problem with a national ID requirement as long as every effort is made to ensure that everyone can get one easily and free of charge.
> 
> I would also hope that this would replace other government issued ID's like the driver license, ACR card and SRRV card. That way it would truly be a single source ID for all purposes. Otherwise it is one more piece of plastic to carry around.
> 
> ...


If it were free for DL, ACR, SRRV where would the government agencies derive the funds to pay employees, upkeep of facilities, etc. The new card is supposedly free why would everything else be free?

Chuck


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

GOOD if only one ID wil be needed folr identifying so not needing two or more as it is now (although a separate drivers licence because such can be taken, without take our identity 

I would be supriced if it will be free


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

bidrod said:


> If it were free for DL, ACR, SRRV where would the government agencies derive the funds to pay employees, upkeep of facilities, etc. The new card is supposedly free why would everything else be free?
> 
> Chuck


Card could be free, getting DL endorsement would cost, getting SRRV endorsement would cost, getting ACR endorsement would cost, just like now.

The agencies could actually save money by reducing the number of cards they have to issue.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Manitoba said:


> The agencies could actually save money by reducing the number of cards they have to issue.


 I believe many officials/politicians want to maximice amounts oif cards and permits to get more chances to get pay 

E g the numbers of demands of business permits and renevals are around 30 times more in Phils than in Sweden in a 10 years period for a common small business...


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

My wife has had the new universal id card for just over a year now since she lost her SSS card. It also covers postal id, voters id plus airport id when travelling domestically.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Lunkan said:


> I believe many officials/politicians want to maximice amounts oif cards and permits to get more chances to get pay
> 
> ....


They can still make you pay. For example a driver license costs 852 p if I recall correctly, they have to pay staff to take pictures, process the card etc. The charge would stay the same, just the annotations on the universal ID card would change, information in a computer, no expense for physical card.

With the universal ID, all your status is stored in the cloud, readable by a QR code, magnetic strip or NFC chip. When you scan the info, depending on your access permissions, you get some info. Public access would be is it also a DL, address, a better picture than the 20 mmx20mm print on the card etc. A cop would get the DL info in some detail, history of tickets etc, possible criminal history, for foreigners visa status. The BI would only get the immigration information, Medical people would not see visa information but would get the medical history, insurance status.

The public info could include the ability for the person to scan a finger print and you could actually verify that the person holding the card was the person who owned the card, not the younger sister.


The technology exists to do this, I doubt if the Philippines has the will or the vision to implement such a system


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

Manitoba said:


> I have no problem with a national ID requirement as long as every effort is made to ensure that everyone can get one easily and free of charge.
> 
> I would also hope that this would replace other government issued ID's like the driver license, ACR card and SRRV card. That way it would truly be a single source ID for all purposes. Otherwise it is one more piece of plastic to carry around.
> 
> ...



Unfortunately, I do not believe that this new ID system can ever replace all other forms of Government issued ID's unless ALL of the other agencies are inter-connected on some sort of vast country-wide computer network...otherwise...How will anyone know if any particular person is actually licensed to drive a motor vehicle, (Drivers License)...or if they have a valid college degree and passed their proficiency test, (PRC License),...or if they have a retirement Visa, (SRRV)...etc., etc., etc...

Plus many other agencies would go broke and put hundreds of thousands of people out of work because ALL of these other agencies make money from the production and issuance of various ID's...such as the LTO and Driver's Licenses...or the PRA and SRRV's...

A single National form of Government ID can be a good thing for many people but I just don't think it can replace every other form of ID...it's a nice thought...but not practical in many cases. But wouldn't it be nice to jus have ONE centralized ID that serves as your Drivers License and Postal ID and TIN and PRC License and SRRV Visa, etc...


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

Manitoba said:


> They can still make you pay. For example a driver license costs 852 p if I recall correctly, they have to pay staff to take pictures, process the card etc. The charge would stay the same, just the annotations on the universal ID card would change, information in a computer, no expense for physical card.
> 
> With the universal ID, all your status is stored in the cloud, readable by a QR code, magnetic strip or NFC chip. When you scan the info, depending on your access permissions, you get some info. Public access would be is it also a DL, address, a better picture than the 20 mmx20mm print on the card etc. A cop would get the DL info in some detail, history of tickets etc, possible criminal history, for foreigners visa status. The BI would only get the immigration information, Medical people would not see visa information but would get the medical history, insurance status.
> 
> ...




I actually HOPE this is correct and one single new government ID can replace all of the other forms of ID, (eventually)...that would be awesome!!!

Originally, (from my first post above), I was thinking that this single ID concept would be nearly impossible to accomplish but the information you guys are currently posting suggests that maybe it can and is working...

I am actually in favor of and would like to have only ONE single National government issued ID...I currently have 5 active ID's in the Philippines and it is a hassle to keep up with them all: (1)-Drivers License; (2)-PRA/SRRV; (3)-PWD/Senior Citizen ID; (4)-TIN; and (5)-Postal ID...and expensive to keep up with them all as well PLUS the hassle of renewing each of them periodically!


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Cebu Citizen said:


> Unfortunately, I do not believe that this new ID system can ever replace all other forms of Government issued ID's
> 
> .........
> 
> But wouldn't it be nice to just have ONE centralized ID that serves as your Drivers License and Postal ID and TIN and PRC License and SRRV Visa, etc...



I agree it will never happen. I doubt if it will ever happen anywhere let alone here for a long time because of the connectivity, privacy and security issues.

Add in passport and I' m. Better yet just an implantable NFC/RFID chip to do it all. But...issues...


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

You hit the nail on the head Rick. Big brother etc. If first world countries can't pull this off. Dictatorships in a few countries by mandate could but are too busy wasting money in private train systems while the populous starve but hey, I didn't say that.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Sweden HAVE only two since 30+ years. (Beside companies and such can make special ones showing a person is working for them.)
1. Drivers licence. (As I wrote earlier this need to be separate because this can be taken by police direct.)
2. A national ID. There are both officials making them (as e g police) and private companies (as e g banks) but all follow SAME system so any of them are valid everywhere inside Sweden.

But Sweden realy have a big brother made system  It's a "Person number" which follow us from birth (as long as not emmigrate and come back) . It's good in SOME cases for us persons by much are autoimated so we don't need to do much things ourself beside telling our number. but can be missused by officials who can get into the system (although there are restrictions against that even NOT allowed for officials to use it to find frauds automaticly, but allowed to use it for investigations when a person have done something to become suspected.) So that part is both good and bad, BUT the idiot poiliticians have made part of it OFFICIAL S  as person number, time of birth, born in which region, sex, taxed income and adress so criminals can find info to make IDENTITY THEFT. I believe assets as real estate and business owning are public too. Many companies try to sell "protectiion" against that, but what they offer don't function. When they call to try to sell me such I just answer:
-If it will happen to me, I will just don't pay, forward the bills to the idiot parlament, who have made such info public, and move abroad... :heh:


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

*NOT ONLY WILL IT HAPPEN BUT IT HAS ALREADY STARTED!!!!!

RESISDENT FOREIGNERS WILL BE REQUIRED BY PHILIPPINE LAW TO REGISTER FOR THIS NEW NATIONAL ID CARD UNDER REPUBLIC ACT NUMBER 11055:*

https://asia.nikkei.com/Politics/Philippines-starts-registering-millions-for-national-ID-cards

Monday, October 12th, 2020, he Philippines began the official registration process for the new National ID Card system! ALL Philippine Nationals and resident foreigners will be REQUIRED to register!!!

In case the above link fails...here is a copy of the posted article that was also reported on the local news as well as CNN Philippines:

MANILA -- The Philippines began Monday registering millions of citizens for its national identification system, hoping to promote electronic payments and make it easier for low-income earners without bank accounts to access financial services.

All Philippine citizens and resident foreigners are required to register such information as name, sex, date of birth, place of birth, blood type, address and nationality. Biometric data -- fingerprints, facial photos and iris scans -- also will be stored.

The country's current system, in which different agencies issue their own numbers, has been criticized as inconvenient. The new system will grant each person a unique number that can be used across agencies. The government hopes to make financial services more accessible to low-income workers who lack bank accounts as well as facilitate delivery of government services.

Officials from the Philippine statistics agency will visit homes to collect the personal information, completing the process before President Rodrigo Duterte's term ends in June 2022. The system is scheduled to begin operation in the second half of 2021 for services such as visa issuances.

A survey found 73% public support for the new ID system, suggesting that little concern exists over the collection of personal information by the government.

Karl Kendrick Chua, acting secretary of the National Economic and Development Authority, said the ID system will accelerate growth of the digital economy. He expressed hope that the national system will spark widespread use of electronic payments. Partnerships with the private sector also appear to be on the table.

Cash remains king in the Philippines despite moves by telecommunications companies PLDT and Globe Telecom to bring e-money into the mainstream.


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

Nobody needs or uses ID in the PI. I never carry any on me and have never been asked to show any.


----------



## BusyBC57 (Apr 13, 2015)

M.C.A. said:


> I thought this was addressed on one of our threads but I can't find it, but if you read the links it's a requirement for us Expats and probably won't be one until the end of 2022.
> 
> 
> Here's link to Republic Act No. 11055 https://www.officialgazette.gov.ph/2018/08/06/republic-act-no-11055/
> ...


Please keep us updated. Thanks for the info.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Maybe off track here but a few months ago after me harassing the better half for a year to register to vote, never accomplished and he is 29, he went to register with his ID (birth cert, DL, passport, electricity bill etc) and was turned away and told to come back once he knew his electoral area! Go figure! He asked how he could find out the info and was advised to ask our neighbours.......... He did, went back and was registered to vote.

For over 40 years I have voted and always advise the electoral commission (Australia) of a change of address, They then formalise with a letter/more recently via email my new polling particulars so I can vote in my new area. When I moved to the Philippines I advised them I was travelling extensively for years and asked to be taken off the roll, formalised with an email, took me off the voting roll, go online to re register. In Australia if you are a registered voter there is a fine if you don't,,,,, not my rules but we follow.

How can/will a national ID be implemented here when a voter has to tell the people he is registering with his electoral area? The BS with number plates. (18 months on still waiting for the plates for one of the bikes) The express lane fees, last week PHP 1,000 and I was the only punter in the building for the 5 minutes was there, still can't do a 6 month extension, Manila sir, again go figure, data base problems or?

Most government departments are cellular in all countries, many want to keep their anonymity/independence or lack facilities/technology to link. Many are aligned and access to all government bodies can be gained through a central link if you chose to register with them and all your gory details are available for you to access. (Government also) Australia tried to implement a national ID card years ago, I don't have one and I think it generally fell on deaf ears,,,,,, just someone else trying to justify their position/funding etc.

Honestly and OMO can you see this happen here given the difficulties? 

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

Zep said:


> Nobody needs or uses ID in the PI. I never carry any on me and have never been asked to show any.



Zep, That's great that you don't need to have or carry any ID's but I unfortunately do not fall into the same category...

I use my ID's ALL the time...when I opened a bank account, they "require" two forms of ID...my Passport and a Philippine Government issued ID...the same when I applied for my TIN Number, (because my wife and I own several businesses) here in the Philippines...I needed local ID. Plus, since COVID19, I have ordered a few items on line, (against my better judgement), so I applied for a Philippine based Credit Card to make online purchases easier, (not all websites offer COD), and they "require" a Philippine Government issued ID Card in order to apply for a Credit Card at my bank. Plus my wife and I, (prior to COVID19), love to travel and making reservations and bookings online is so much easier with proper ID and Credit Cards; And I drive and have an SRRV Retirement Visa, which "requires" that I have both a Philippine Driver's License; (because my international license expired); and an SRRV ID Card. On top of that, I get my maintenance medications from the V.A. Regional Medical Facility in Manila and these prescriptions are sent out to my home by private courier...who "require" a locally issued photo ID before they will give me my package...PLUS...best of all...I have a Philippine PWD ID Card, (person with disability), that netted me more than 12,000 pesos in savings last year in food and medication purchases, (more than 1,000 pesos per month savings), and transportation services here in the Philippines are required to give a 20% discount, (LTO regulations), if you have an appropriate senior citizen, PWD or student ID...

But...all of that aside, whether we need or use any forms of ID or not is not in question and a matter of personal preference and I applaud you for having a simpler life without the use of any ID's; however; according to the Philippine Government and the newly passed Republic Act for this National ID System...we do not have a choice as *ALL foreigners residing in the Philippines are required to register for this ID...* ,whether we use it or not...

I do not necessarily agree with everything the Philippine Government does or why they do it but I just remind myself that I am a guest in this country and I freely choose to abide by their laws regardless of my personal thoughts or beliefs.

In the U.S. there would be a huge hassle with the passage of such a law because privacy groups would complain about who is collecting ALL of this private data and information: name, address, contact numbers, birthdate, biometrics, facial recognition photographs, fingerprints and now a retinal scan of your eyes and who is going to be in charge of storing ALL of this private information and what are the guarantees that this information is not going to be hacked or used unofficially by someone other than those who are supposed to use it...

A lot to think about it but when it is all said and done, I will voluntarily register for this new National ID and remain flying low under the radar and not refusing to follow the local laws so as NOT to draw unnecessary attention to myself. I am just here as a guest and wish to live a quiet , private, secluded, happy retirement life with my wife and absolutely NO hassles!


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> Maybe off track here but a few months ago after me harassing the better half for a year to register to vote, never accomplished and he is 29, he went to register with his ID (birth cert, DL, passport, electricity bill etc) and was turned away and told to come back once he knew his electoral area! Go figure! He asked how he could find out the info and was advised to ask our neighbours.......... He did, went back and was registered to vote.
> 
> For over 40 years I have voted and always advise the electoral commission (Australia) of a change of address, They then formalise with a letter/more recently via email my new polling particulars so I can vote in my new area. When I moved to the Philippines I advised them I was travelling extensively for years and asked to be taken off the roll, formalised with an email, took me off the voting roll, go online to re register. In Australia if you are a registered voter there is a fine if you don't,,,,, not my rules but we follow.
> 
> ...




I totally agree Steve and I for one do *NOT* think they will be successful with this venture...but again, I just keep reminding myself that I am a visitor here, (and do not want to give the government any reason to deport me), so I just quietly abide by the rules and the laws of this country whether I agree with them or not. In the end, it does not matter what we think or feel...the Government here can force us to do whatever they want us to do...so I just jump through the hoops and move on with my life!

I don't like it but it is what it is...

I am always reminded of the recent event...many of you may have seen on the internet a few months back...where a man from Europe, (Spain I think...), and living with his wife in Makati, was defending his domestic helper who was being hassled by the Police for not wearing a facemask after the outbreak of the virus. The current law was to wear a face mask *when out in public*...but this lady was clearly *NOT* out in public and located well away from the road on private property, (watering plants)! The police wanted to fine her 1,000 pesos...if it were me, I would have just paid the fine and moved on...

Instead, the foreigner came outside and argued with the police, the situation escalated out of control and they arrested and deported the man...*OVER A FACE MASK ISSUE!!!!!*


I mean really? Getting deported over a face mask???


I fully believe the foreigner was right, (the helper *DID NOT* need to wear a Face Mask under the current Philippine Law while separated far from the public on privately owned property), *BUT *I also think the foreigner did *NOT* handle the situation properly! Once the foreigner started arguing with the police, it became a matter of them saving face and not being embarrassed in front of all the neighbors that were watching the confrontation, resulting in the foreigner getting the best of them! SO, to WIN the confrontation, the Police were forced to arrest the foreigner and "Save Face" in front of their countrymen... 

The same applys here...why get the authorities all riled up over registering for an ID that may or may not work and possibly deport me for failure to abide by their laws?

Stay Safe Out There Everyone...


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Here is the link for the implementing agency. It may time out due to many visitors at once.

https://psa.gov.ph/philsys


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Philippine Statistics Authority PSA*



Hey_Joe said:


> Here is the link for the implementing agency. It may time out due to many visitors at once.
> 
> https://psa.gov.ph/philsys


This website sure has issues loading or maybe it's just me.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

Hey_Joe said:


> Here is the link for the implementing agency. It may time out due to many visitors at once.
> 
> https://psa.gov.ph/philsys




After reading the information on the PhilSys website, (thanks Hey_Joe for posting), it doesn't appear that the new National ID will provide anything to foreigners except another headache to keep up with! Still need an ACR, or an SRRV, or a Drivers License, TIN, etc!

Sounds like another way for another government agency to access all of our personal private data...they are starting with low income households right now and then the general population later next year...so MAYBE by the time they are ready for foreigners, the system will have already failed and be scraped and we will not need to register...

I think it was bigpearl who said in a previous post...other developed countries could not make a National ID System work...what makes the Philippines think they can succeed where all others have failed?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Cebu Citizen said:


> After reading the information on the PhilSys website, (thanks Hey_Joe for posting), it doesn't appear that the new National ID will provide anything to foreigners except another headache to keep up with! Still need an ACR, or an SRRV, or a Drivers License, TIN, etc!
> 
> Sounds like another way for another government agency to access all of our personal private data...they are starting with low income households right now and then the general population later next year...so MAYBE by the time they are ready for foreigners, the system will have already failed and be scraped and we will not need to register...
> 
> I think it was bigpearl who said in a previous post...other developed countries could not make a National ID System work...what makes the Philippines think they can succeed where all others have failed?


Another piece of paper to drag around and fill up the wallet.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

So. From another expat site copied and pasted here without names or the other site.

"Had an official bring me the registration for national ID , I thought the BOI was going to handle national ID for foreigners, but I guess it is the Barangy, that is where they got my name and address"

Feel for the guy but this might be where we are heading. I would have thought there were bigger fish to fry given our current situation worldwide and the unemployed starving people across the world, some governments cannot get priorities in the right direction for their constituents.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> So. From another expat site copied and pasted here without names or the other site.
> 
> "Had an official bring me the registration for national ID , I thought the BOI was going to handle national ID for foreigners, but I guess it is the Barangy, that is where they got my name and address"
> 
> ...


From what I've read so far this requirement need is mainly for the poorest of people so they get monetary help because if left to local barangays or municipalities it seems like they make their own judgments on who qualifies like voters only so my only hope is that this National ID card will fix that loophole. This affected my daughter who is very poor but because she wasn't a registered voter she didn't qualify for any Federal funds and also her husband's job as a Rooster trainer didn't' help much but she has two toddlers my grand kids. 

So the rush is to get the poor indigent this card first and then all others.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

M.C.A. said:


> From what I've read so far this requirement need is mainly for the poorest of people so they get monetary help because if left to local barangays or municipalities it seems like they make their own judgments on who qualifies like voters only so my only hope is that this National ID card will fix that loophole. This affected my daughter who is very poor but because she wasn't a registered voter she didn't qualify for any Federal funds and also her husband's job as a Rooster trainer didn't' help much but she has two toddlers my grand kids.
> 
> So the rush is to get the poor indigent this card first and then all others.


Thanks Mark for telling it as it is but I wonder the benefits for the poor people let alone middle and wealthy classes, expats? Honestly? What is the point? I said this before and yet again it is a drum some *anker is beating to justify a job that he/she won't have next year,,,,, seen it all before in many countries. The focus should be on controlling our current pandemic here and not more pay to the nephew or brother pushing such s*it. Put them into the mix, make them earn the taxpayers pesos.

If for 2 visits to Immi I cannot get my stamp/sticker in my passport (Sorry sir still no) when renewing my visa, 18 months on no number plate for one of our bikes (new purchase), better half told to find his voting area and come back then, cut down trees, local 
Barangay capitan, Yes that's fine cut them down but in reality should have gone through DENR. 

OMO but a national ID is a pipe dream proffered by many countries and didn't work, here?

Sorry for the cynicism but reality bodes ill.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> Thanks Mark for telling it as it is but I wonder the benefits for the poor people let alone middle and wealthy classes, expats? Honestly? What is the point? I said this before and yet again it is a drum some *anker is beating to justify a job that he/she won't have next year,,,,, seen it all before in many countries. The focus should be on controlling our current pandemic here and not more pay to the nephew or brother pushing such s*it. Put them into the mix, make them earn the taxpayers pesos.
> 
> If for 2 visits to Immi I cannot get my stamp/sticker in my passport (Sorry sir still no) when renewing my visa, 18 months on no number plate for one of our bikes (new purchase), better half told to find his voting area and come back then, cut down trees, local
> Barangay capitan, Yes that's fine cut them down but in reality should have gone through DENR.
> ...


But it all ready works steve, as I said ealier in the thread my wife has had the national id card for a year or two. It just means she just has one card instead of a whole purse full. It doesn't replace her drivers licence or passport but it does replace the multitude of others cards they love in the Philippines. Don't forget it only effects residents not tourists.


----------



## pagbati (Apr 9, 2014)

*Waiting for Number Plate*



bigpearl said:


> ... The BS with number plates. (18 months on still waiting for the plates for one of the bikes) ... Steve.


Not wishing to spoil your evening tipple but just so you’re not overly optimistic about getting that remaining number plate anytime soon, though I’d let you know we had to wait over 4 years for ours; that might be a record of sorts. On second thoughts, probably not in the Ph. 

Maybe they'll let us pay for that national ID up front and give us the card in say 4 or 5-years ..... Happy days!


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

pagbati said:


> Not wishing to spoil your evening tipple but just so you’re not overly optimistic about getting that remaining number plate anytime soon, though I’d let you know we had to wait over 4 years for ours; that might be a record of sorts. On second thoughts, probably not in the Ph.
> 
> Maybe they'll let us pay for that national ID up front and give us the card in say 4 or 5-years ..... Happy days!


I had a 1989 Mitsubishi Lancer (sold it earlier this year) and I paid the 500 peso fee years ago, many years ago, for the mandatory license plates and was told that I'd never get a plate a couple years ago the reply from the fixers who registered my car said it was too old. 

It appears we get stuck with the fees only citizens get free cards:

Section 6 (c). (3) Fees. - The initial application and issuance as well as the renewal of the PhilID *for citizens* shall be free of charge. https://www.lawphil.net/statutes/repacts/ra2018/ra_11055_2018.html


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

M.C.A. said:


> I had a 1989 Mitsubishi Lancer (sold it earlier this year) and I paid the 500 peso fee years ago, many years ago, for the mandatory license plates and was told that I'd never get a plate a couple years ago the reply from the fixers who registered my car said it was too old.
> 
> It appears we get stuck with the fees only citizens get free cards:
> 
> Section 6 (c). (3) Fees. - The initial application and issuance as well as the renewal of the PhilID *for citizens* shall be free of charge. https://www.lawphil.net/statutes/repacts/ra2018/ra_11055_2018.html




*OF COURSE*...who do you think has to pay for this program? Some politician probably suggested..."Hey, lets require resident foreigners to participate in this program, and then we can charge them an outrageously exorbitant fee that will completely finance the entire program for everyone else...FREE"!


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Only my observations but I thought this national ID was for Philippine nationals and not blow ins, time will tell as they craft the mistakes.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

M.C.A. said:


> ....
> 
> It appears we get stuck with the fees only citizens get free cards:
> 
> Section 6 (c). (3) Fees. - The initial application and issuance as well as the renewal of the PhilID *for citizens* shall be free of charge. https://www.lawphil.net/statutes/repacts/ra2018/ra_11055_2018.html


It looks to me more like a badly worded law as it only says under fees that it is free for citizens and is silent on fees for foreigners.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Manitoba said:


> It looks to me more like a badly worded law as it only says under fees that it is free for citizens and is silent on fees for foreigners.


It just replaces cards like SSS, voter id, postal id, old age discount etc. none of which foreigners can have anyway.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Gary D said:


> It just replaces cards like SSS, voter id, postal id, old age discount etc. none of which foreigners can have anyway.


But you need one if you have established a residence here for more than 180 days in the aggregate.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Hey_Joe said:


> Here is the link for the implementing agency. It may time out due to many visitors at once.
> 
> https://psa.gov.ph/philsys


It's been a couple days now and I can get on this website the website doesn't load so what I'd like to is where would I get this card? I hope not Manila again, if so this card will end up cost me 11,000 pesos in transportation and card costs.


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

Gary D said:


> It just replaces cards like SSS, voter id, postal id, old age discount etc. none of which foreigners can have anyway.


Not exactly true. I pay SSS and have had a Unified Multi Purpose ID for around 8 years.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

Gary D said:


> It just replaces cards like SSS, voter id, postal id, old age discount etc. none of which foreigners can have anyway.




Not trying to disagree with your comment Gary D; *BUT* foreigners can get and do get many of these ID Cards. I have both a Senior Citizen ID Card AND a PWD ID Card issued by the Philippine Government and BOTH offer me a discount on medication, food items at both restaurants and super markets and also discounts on any public transportation such as taxi's, buses or trains, etc. (sometimes even air fare discounts can be had)...and discounts at movie theaters, (when they were opened prior to COVID19).

PLUS...I have a Postal ID from PhilPost and have had for years...(I renew it every year).

So...a foreigner *CAN* have some or ALL of these government issued ID Cards.

I personally have 7 different current and valid Philippine Government issued ID Cards in my wallet right now today at this very moment:

TIN Card
PhilPost Postal ID
PhilHealth ID
Senior Citizen ID
PWD ID
Philippine Drivers License
PRA SRRV ID

PLUS two different Discount Booklets:

one booklet for prescription medication discounts...and
one booklet for food discounts at super markets

Discounts at restaurants, movie theaters and taxi's do not require a discount booklet and you need only show your ID Card for the available discounts!


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

M.C.A. said:


> It's been a couple days now and I can get on this website the website doesn't load so what I'd like to is where would I get this card? I hope not Manila again, if so this card will end up cost me 11,000 pesos in transportation and card costs.




I finally got the website to load and according to the information posted there, the cards will be available at many locations in each Province throughout the country...PLUS, I am sure they cannot require all of the financially challenged people, (who are being targeted first), to travel all the way to Manila...that would be impossible to accomplish...so there will have to be multiple issuance sites, (similar to an LTO Office)...


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Update on the National ID card today on GMA News. LOOK: Diokno shows sample of Nat’l ID card; says BSP can print 154K a day


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

But LTO can't supply a number plate for a bike or car? Go figure, must be more revenue there.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> But LTO can't supply a number plate for a bike or car? Go figure, must be more revenue there.
> 
> OMO.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


The reason the LTO couldn't supply license plate was because they import the blanks and they were impounded because they hadn't paid the bill.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Zep said:


> Nobody needs or uses ID in the PI. I never carry any on me and have never been asked to show any.


 Are you that famous so they know who you are allready? 

I believe there are big local differences. 

E g one of the American vloggers said police had checked him in checkpoint in the beginning, but now they wave him through without checking.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Gary D said:


> The reason the LTO couldn't supply license plate was because they import the blanks and they were impounded because they hadn't paid the bill.


 Oh that's the reason. I wondered why they couldn't solve it. 

Had the LTO highest boss put to much in his own pocket?  

Is the licence plate problem solved and have they catch up since that boss got fired by Duterte and LTO has got a new boss?


----------

